# hi, I'm Caitlin



## MissCaitlin (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello, just letting everyone know that I am on here!  I am pretty new at this mantis thing, but i loooove them! I have 8 currently. I have pics of them in my album if you would like to check them out! Im proud of them  My cousin introduced me to them not too long ago and Im pretty lucky to have him around to teach me things about them. Well, I want to keep this short, so feel free to check out the pics and say hi!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Caitlin, and welcome! I'm glad you found the forum and joined!  You'll find a wealth of information that will help you in caring for your new little ones here... and possibly make some great friends too (that's how I met your cousin, hehe).  Off to check out your album....


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome. I'm from IL which is close as you know.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2009)

Ohio here, welcome!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to this great hobby! Mantids are cool


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 13, 2009)

That's my cousin  

Welcome Caitlin!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MissCaitlin (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------

